# I've been thinking...



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 21, 2007)

About making a map of Sac with a key on the side showing various things travelers would be interested in, such as dumpsters, houses, catch out spots, etc. Then I would scan it to the computer and share with people that are interested. 

It sucks to go to a town and not know a thing about it, end up passing through, and then later find out there was cool shit there.

Does any one else have experience with making things like this?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmm... "collaborative project idea brewing..."

fuck mapquest
it's Punkquest !

'The Hobo Atlas of North America', maybe?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Dec 21, 2007)

reminds me... do we still have that google earth file share we had? It would be a good start base for this.

I think I found it...



TBone said:


> Download Google Earth here...
> 
> http://earth.google.com/earth4.html
> 
> ...




hope that link still works.


----------



## Labea (Dec 21, 2007)

we definatly need something like this for huge towns, where its hard to find things, such as Las Vegas. If you know nothing about catching out in las vegas, and you know no one there, and your an amateur, well, it sucks. Helpful maps like this would be fucking amazing, like 'here is a safe place to sleep' and stuff like that.

we should use hobo symbols though, so someone finding it at random if lost would know nothing... or just for fun haha


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 23, 2007)

rememberusername said:


> I think every city has a area where travelers hangout, use services, and the sort. That would be the best thing to list. But sometimes, people like me, are kinda shy,coy, dont like to have to approach a group of kids to find out where to eat,sleep, hangout. Is it something i need to get over, or work around ?
> 
> But forsure,typicaly there is a hangout spot where you can find tamps. Im sure we all figured that already. Toronto - Queen and Bathhurst,Alexandra Park, Kensington Sqaure, would probobly be the best place to highlight for the city in my opinion. They are all relatively a short walk away from ea. other.



Rememberusername, I'm shy too, it sucks! I can never really bring myself to approach kids in a town if I don't have friends already living their. Sometimes I get lucky and people approach me, but other then that sometimes I think about all I'm probably missing out on being shy.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 23, 2007)

Bendixontherails said:


> reminds me... do we still have that google earth file share we had? It would be a good start base for this.
> 
> I think I found it...
> 
> ...



sorry bendix, it's not working at the moment... but i still have the files, and they will be back up with the new site in january.


----------



## odd (Dec 24, 2007)

being shy sux. but thats when you suck it up. its just no way to get by in life if i need to find out somethin im damn well gonna find out. kidz are family and in every family you got disfunctionals. im pretty damn shy myself but it makes things alot more difficult when i just don't swallow it down


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, I am currently working on the map. I just figure it will be a good thing for people that want it. Unfortunatly there is not much here in this town, but the few things that are around are hard to find, so the map should help.


----------



## Labea (Dec 25, 2007)

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> Well, I am currently working on the map. I just figure it will be a good thing for people that want it. Unfortunatly there is not much here in this town, but the few things that are around are hard to find, so the map should help.




sounds good. I'd like to do one for anchorage, but ill have to find out MORE about this place this summer. I could also do on on denver, but i dont live there anymore, so im not sure hoe accurate it would be...


----------

